
Social Construct’s computer-optimized buildings could shake construction - apsec112
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/14/social-constructs-computer-optimized-buildings-could-shake-construction-industrys-foundations/
======
spitfire
Damn. I've had this idea for a while. Design buildings with the use of AI for
stylistic design, and SAT solvers for fitting everything in. USM (the Swiss
furniture manufacturer) actually designed a modular building system in the
1960's which cut costs _dramatically_.

I just hope they can factory build me my midcentury modern dream home.

